# This Friday



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Friday is Egyptian products day.


People are being asked to buy Egyptian products only to help the local economy.

In principal a good idea but I fear Egyptian elite will ignore it as they like the snob value of buying imported goods,


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Friday is Egyptian products day.
> 
> 
> People are being asked to buy Egyptian products only to help the local economy.
> ...


Confirmed. Our neighbour on the third floor, and my landlords son (they own the entire building) has a genuine American kitchen. I dont mean by type, I mean everything was imported from the US including the kettle.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Confirmed. Our neighbour on the third floor, and my landlords son (they own the entire building) has a genuine American kitchen. I dont mean by type, I mean everything was imported from the US including the kettle.




Ohh yes I know the type.. An old friend used to be the general manager of Voila foods and I help out one day when they were asked to host a party in a private house.. the hostess was most insistent that products if possible were left in the Voila packaging so that her guests knew she was serving imported produce.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

The amazing thing for me is the tumble drier in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo Cathy said:


> The amazing thing for me is the tumble drier in Egypt




I have one


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I do too. But it is broken. And I am devastated that it no longer works. Everytime I hang my clothes outside, they get covered in dust. It drives me crazy. 

As for egyptian products. I will stick to the things I love: Baladi Bananas and Strawberries.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Choose vastly subsidized local goods as opposed to foreign imported goods that have large government duty and taxes added on top? What's the difference really?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have one


I am jealous! I love the way towels feel when they've been tumbled dry. Also, I like my sheets and towels to dry in less than 24 hours....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Must admit my tumbler dryer is German but I use it all the time as I live right beside the 6th October bridge and the pollution is horrendous. I don't want my fabrics covered in black soot and smelling of petrol fumes. I hang nothing outside, in fact I have 3 balconies but never go out on them.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have one


I have a combination washer dryer so that in the winter things actually dry. Also if I forget something and it is still wet I can dry it quickly(kid's uniform mainly). Also I like to really get my towels and sheets washed on hot and then dried well. I don't think it's silly especially if you live in a place where there is A LOt of dust and bird crap! I will use a lot more sun in sherouk....hopefully.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

ah I didn't think of the tumble drier if you live in dirty areas

yes it must be a good thing then


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Can anyone let me just use their drier just one time. I missed how it feels. Does anyone have bounty fabric softener? What a memory. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> Can anyone let me just use their drier just one time. I missed how it feels. Does anyone have bounty fabric softener? What a memory. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




Yes to both, although I am running out of fabric softener sheets for the dryer as I use them as drawer liners lol


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't think I'm joking Maiden. I'll bring all of my clothes. Of course they will be already washed.... Thanks for the offer but it still wouldnt be the same. Even the dressers will kill the feeling. It's just not home

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have also a dryer (brought with us years ago from The Netherlands) I have it in our apartment in Cairo. In our house in Hurghada I don't have one, but in Hurghada everything you hang to dry in the evening is dry in the morning, unlike Cairo!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been shopping in Zamalek and went to Egyptian craft shops to have a look around, The shops were all quite busy and offering 20% discount but in looking at the cost of the majority of items perhaps the best solution would be to admit that they are too expensive to start with. I have a gift shop in Spain so I am aware of the cost of wooden bowls etc as we import from India and Thailand and I had hoped to be able to do business from this end. Glass perfume bottles here are a steal and I have sourced them wholesale to send to Spain but the reality is Egypt is pricing itself out of the market. I can actually buy wholesale in Spain Egyptian tourist gifts and sell them much cheaper than I can buy here. 

I called into Fostok as I wanted some trousers to lounge around the house in.. 66LE for the same pair I bought in the UK for 4 pound sterling. A Tesco teeshirt with the price tag of 1.99 for Tesco, 45LE.

I went for a cup of tea and sandwich/cake.. sent back the sandwich and the cake.. took 20 minutes for a cup of tea in an almost empty cafe.. says it all really.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been shopping in Zamalek and went to Egyptian craft shops to have a look around, The shops were all quite busy and offering 20% discount but in looking at the cost of the majority of items perhaps the best solution would be to admit that they are too expensive to start with. I have a gift shop in Spain so I am aware of the cost of wooden bowls etc as we import from India and Thailand and I had hoped to be able to do business from this end. Glass perfume bottles here are a steal and I have sourced them wholesale to send to Spain but the reality is Egypt is pricing itself out of the market. I can actually buy wholesale in Spain Egyptian tourist gifts and sell them much cheaper than I can buy here.
> 
> I called into Fostok as I wanted some trousers to lounge around the house in.. 66LE for the same pair I bought in the UK for 4 pound sterling. A Tesco teeshirt with the price tag of 1.99 for Tesco, 45LE.
> 
> I went for a cup of tea and sandwich/cake.. sent back the sandwich and the cake.. took 20 minutes for a cup of tea in an almost empty cafe.. says it all really.


I went to Citystars today, bought some nice Egyptian cotton shirts from Mobaco mainly because of the "buy local" campaign, they are really nice quality but not exactly cheap. 

and then I went to M&S and spent a fortune on imported stuff  but hey, the employees in the shop are locals, right? :clap2:


----------

